# braid or mono better for tarpon?



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

What do you all think is better for tarpon fishing braid or mono for the main line? And what pound test? Thanks


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

How about braid and mono? Braid backing and then a mono top shot for some stretch?
15 lb braid with 16 lb mono.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Depends on how and where you are fishing...


----------

